# Rank Hovis Flour Mill, Hull -July 2008



## Bunk3r (Jul 23, 2008)

The Rank Hovis/ Clarence Flour Mill in Hull opened in 1891 closed December 2005. The silo is mostly the original Victorian build, designed by W. Alfred Gelder of Hull. The rest of the original mill was destroyed in 1940 during the war (Hull was very heavily bombed) the mill as it is today was built around the remainder of the old silo in the 1950s, currently the mill sits proudly on the riverbank as reminder of Hull's former position as the second largest milling centre in the kingdom. The currently proposed development will feature a larger 85m 23 storey tower. The Rank name is responsible for products such as Hovis, Bisto, Mr Kipling, Paxo and many more.

Inside the mill remains largely untouched, with the amounts of flour still on the floor you could be mistaken into thinking it only closed yesterday.

External picture of the mill (courtesy of Devster (who I visited the mill with)):






The mill is fascinating inside, each floor brought a new surprise with a different set of wonderful machines:










I have been enjoying a few high views recently but the top of this mill has been my favourite; the atmosphere was calm, the moon was shining bright, it was a warm summers night and the views were simply outstanding.
















more pics from the day here.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 23, 2008)

So many places in Hull are derelict, everytime I drive through I never know where to look first Last time I was there they were taking the aircraft away from the Airfix Building

Nice find and thanks for the photo's.


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2008)

Cracking photos, love 'em


----------



## Bunk3r (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks!


Neosea said:


> Last time I eas there they were taking the aircraft away from the Airfix Building


 theyve moved it to fort paull (outside of hull) and restored it.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 23, 2008)

Bunk3r said:


> Thanks!
> theyve moved it to fort paull (outside of hull) and restored it.



That's cool, I must visit Fort Paull one of these days. I keep meaning to but I can't find time to do everything I want to do!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 24, 2008)

What a cool set of pics. Nice work Bunk3r! 

Me faves are no. 3 and the last. I take it that you didn't create any sparks / naked flames inside? (flour can be pretty explosive!!!) :shocked:

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 24, 2008)

Excellent find and photos, Bunk3r. Especially like the first three pics...looks like there's a lot to see.


----------



## Virusman26 (Jul 24, 2008)

What awesome photos! Did you get many more from internals? I just LURVE mills with all the pipe work everywhere!!!! Great long exposure stuff!


----------



## DarkNightZ (Sep 15, 2008)

sweet photos, always wanted to get in there lol


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 15, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Last time I was there they were taking the aircraft away from the Airfix Building



Wow that only closed down about 2 years ago!... Actually thinking about it that is quite a while but the time has flown by... My step mother used to work there until it went into administration!

I hope to pop up to Hull when visiting my family (Grimsby) looks like a few good places up there...

I love those night shots! They are amazing, I can only hope to be that goodin the future!


----------

